# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  помогите скачать драйвера для toshiba satellite l650d-120

## Лезгин

Люди, помогите пожалуйста кто может... Купил ноут toshiba satellite l650d-120. 
Нашлись умники, "подсказали и помогли:mad:" переустановить винд 7 на ХР... 
Короче замучили бук до невозможности. Раз семь меняли, ХР, винд7, зверь... 
Потом сказали драйвера нужно скачать, а как и где достать или купить не знают. 
Решил обратиться сюда, может здесь помогут.. Скачать старался, но там на английском..
 Заранее благодарен.

----------

